# When should we apply for a skilled worker visa



## confused.boo (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there,

My husband has recently qualified as an Electrician and we hope to relocate to Nova Scotia upon completion of one year's experience as a self employed Electrician.

The application process ostensibly takes a long time so I was wondering if there is any way we could begin the process now or do we have to wait until my husband completes the required one year's experience before we can even consider applying, which could then take a further 1-3 years for the application to be completed? That's if his occupation is even still on the list and if it is one of the first 500 applications?

TIA


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

confused.boo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband has recently qualified as an Electrician and we hope to relocate to Nova Scotia upon completion of one year's experience as a self employed Electrician.
> 
> ...


The following are on THE LIST:
7241 Electricians (Except Industrial & Power System)

7242 Industrial Electricians 

It is my understanding that a qualified tradesman must have completed 9,000 hours of after apprentice work before he can apply for a PR visa and then he'd need to challenge Red Seal.


----------



## confused.boo (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for your response. I just hope that my husband's trade is still on the list in a year.


----------

